# [SOFT] VirtualBox PUEL y Licencia... (Cerrado)

## achaw

Estoy usando este app hace un tiempo sin problemas pero cuando actualize a la ultima version me aparece esto:

Captura

El tema es que no me da la opcion de darle "I Agree" y continuar solo me queda salir (tambien como root)....intente borrando ~/.VirtualBox y tampoco nada...la version en concreto es la 1.5.2, mi pregunta la licencia de VB expira? A alguien le paso algo asi?

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me pasó hoy al actualizar, si no recuerdo mal, con la barra espaciadora me desplacé hasta el final y apreté la tecla Q para salir... Ya te comfirmo.

Salud!

----------

## achaw

A mi no me funciona, no logro dar en la tecla...parce un error tonto, pero me tiene atado...

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Quise repetir el proceso de instalación pero no me volvió a preguntar sobre la licencia.

Si no sale con la Q, me mataste, no se como hice   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## achaw

si, el problema no esta en el proceso de instalacion sino cuando ejecuto por primera vez (y sigue asi) despues de la actualizacion. Busque, y nada...ademas es un problema dificil y extraño para reproducir...

Saludos

----------

## achaw

Error de lo mas tonto, me suena a bug. lo que tuve que hacer es redimensionar la ventana para que sea mas chica y aparezca la scrollbar, una vez q aparece esta darle hasta abajo y ahi se activa el boton de "I Agree".

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ja! evidentemente, estabamos hablando de cosas distintas, a mi la licencia me pidió que la acepte durante la actualización, en modo texto desde la consola... En fin...

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Ja! evidentemente, estabamos hablando de cosas distintas, a mi la licencia me pidió que la acepte durante la actualización, en modo texto desde la consola... En fin...

 

Si, por eso habia puesto la captura...para no confundir las cosas.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 :Embarassed:  ni la vi... jeje.

----------

